# Marketing Spam



## ShortBridge (Jan 24, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed an uptick in spam this year? I've always gotten a little bit, but it's been daily for the last few months. "I can deliver to you xx new students each week!" "Turn your dojo into a money-making empire!"

Blah, blah, blah. No concept of what I am actually doing. 

It's easy to ignore, but I'm just wondering if my club ended up on a list or if this has increased for everyone.


----------



## pdg (Jan 24, 2020)

I've had two of that sort of message about my dojo so far this year.

First two ever...

Best bits:

I don't run a dojo.

If I did, being tkd it'd be a dojang.

One claimed to increase the amount of students I have in Chicago (which is 3,901 miles away).


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 24, 2020)

pdg said:


> I've had two of that sort of message about my dojo so far this year.
> 
> First two ever...
> 
> ...



Yep. That's the stuff. My club just had it's 5th anniversary. I'd say I got...5 or 6 of these a year for 5 years and now I seem to be getting that many a week.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 26, 2020)

I have noticed that in-screen adds have increased considerably and they are all over the page (middle of a reply, etc...) and I am viewing from a PC not a tablet or phone. 

I really see zero value in maintaining a supporting member subscription because several of the original features of membership no longer exist. 
I have not pulled the plug yet but the last two questions pertaining to supporting were never resolved or answered so it is time.


----------



## pdg (Jan 27, 2020)

@dvcochran - I believe @ShortBridge was referring to spam via email. I know I was.

The ads on the forum - I mentioned that a couple of months ago. It's a contributing factor to me being so sporadic.

As I'm not paying I wasn't expecting anything, but if I were paying I don't think I'd be overjoyed about it...


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 27, 2020)

In my personal email account YES........ SO much spam of late..... have no idea how!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> In my personal email account YES........ SO much spam of late..... have no idea how!



It's usually too much time on porn sites. Just saying...


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's usually too much time on porn sites. Just saying...


If only that were it! Hahaha..


----------



## pdg (Jan 27, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's usually too much time on porn sites. Just saying...



Why would porn sites trigger the sending of MA related spam?


----------



## Martial D (Jan 27, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I have noticed that in-screen adds have increased considerably and they are all over the page (middle of a reply, etc...) and I am viewing from a PC not a tablet or phone.
> 
> I really see zero value in maintaining a supporting member subscription because several of the original features of membership no longer exist.
> I have not pulled the plug yet but the last two questions pertaining to supporting were never resolved or answered so it is time.



Adds that pop up and block the top tab, midscreen adds, pop over adds, on every page transition.

It's honestly a chore to even look at this site these days.

As far as email goes..people still use that?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2020)

pdg said:


> Why would porn sites trigger the sending of MA related spam?



I'm so sorry. But it appears that  your sense of humor is out of order. _Simon_, who the joke was aimed at, clearly got it.


----------



## pdg (Jan 27, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm so sorry. But it appears that  your sense of humor is out of order. _Simon_, who the joke was aimed at, clearly got it.



I didn't get that it was purely directed at one individual - I was just going off the initial subject of the thread which was about an increase in MA related spam.


That aside, who doesn't use a burner address these days?


----------



## pdg (Jan 27, 2020)

Martial D said:


> Adds that pop up and block the top tab, midscreen adds, pop over adds, on every page transition.
> 
> It's honestly a chore to even look at this site these days.



Yep, all stuff I had a whinge about a while back.

The suggestion at the time was that the issue was solely on my device(s).

Only it's not - it's coded into the site, possibly an overlay by the host.

And because of that, they're unblockable.


I understand sites need revenue and the busier the site is the more it costs to run, but it gets severely alienating when it's so intrusive.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 27, 2020)

pdg said:


> Yep, all stuff I had a whinge about a while back.
> 
> The suggestion at the time was that the issue was solely on my device(s).
> 
> ...


Since the primary revenue is from the intrusive ads, what is the benefit of being a supporting member?


----------



## pdg (Jan 27, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Since the primary revenue is from the intrusive ads, what is the benefit of being a supporting member?



In most places I've been in the past, one of the major things was removal of ads from the site for donating members.

Having looked here though, that's not listed...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2020)

The powers that be have looked into this and say it should be fixed now.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 6, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> The powers that be have looked into this and say it should be fixed now.


Thank you. 
I will keep my subscription of a while and see if I can tell any difference.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 7, 2020)

pdg said:


> @dvcochran - I believe @ShortBridge was referring to spam via email. I know I was.
> 
> The ads on the forum - I mentioned that a couple of months ago. It's a contributing factor to me being so sporadic.
> 
> As I'm not paying I wasn't expecting anything, but if I were paying I don't think I'd be overjoyed about it...



Correct. I was referring to spam to my school's contact email address. Specifically spam about growing a martial arts school, I can bring you xx new students each month!" One that somehow suggested Chuck Norris would be somehow associated with my brand...I'm not sure what that one was about. 

None of which makes any sense in my context.


----------

